# Zeigt her eure GT Back Badges



## tomasius (30. Mai 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt.







Modell: Team Avalanche 1991

Tom


----------



## Kruko (30. Mai 2009)

Hier die Badge von dem Rahmen, den mittlerweile jeder Dritte hat (Zitat Threadersteller) 





GT Xizang (1994)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (30. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, mein Xizang hatte ich ganz vergessen. Es hängt ja hier auch noch im Ostflügel unserer Villa Vélo. 






Modell: Xizang 1990


Ich fülle den Thread einfach mal weiter auf...






Modell:Karakoram 1991







Modell: Zaskar 1991







Modell: Zaskar 1995


Tom


----------



## Tiensy (30. Mai 2009)

Nochmal Didaaaannn  Modell: *GT Lightning 1997*





Modell: *GT Zaskar LE 1997*


----------



## gtbiker (30. Mai 2009)

Team Avalanche 1991:




Avalanche 3.0 2004:




Tempest 1998:




Gruß


----------



## maatik (30. Mai 2009)

ZASKAR CARBON PRO 2008


----------



## hoeckle (30. Mai 2009)

nette idee tom

hab mich mal schnell aus dem bett gestohlen, da die freundin mal weg ist und nicht rummault ich soll ruhe halten....


timberline 1985









karakoram 1992









richter 1993









lobo 1998







re-issue 2008









xizang 1992










xizang 1998







jetzt fehlt mir noch ein drittes, dann bin ich endlich nicht mehr unterdurchschnittlich.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Mai 2009)

Schöne Idee,
also:
Timberline (1986)



Karakoram (1988)



Karakoram (1989)



Karakoram (1991)



Richter (1991)



Force



Arrowhead (1998)



Tequesta



Outpost



fehlen noch ein paar, habe aber keine Lust mehr zum Fotographieren


----------



## tomasius (30. Mai 2009)

Nette Resonanz! 

Viele Knipsapparate besitzen übrigens eine Einstellung mit einem Piktogramm, meist ist es eine Blume. 






Damit soll man nicht etwa in der Flora und Fauna knipsen, vielmehr eignet sich dieses geniale Feature um Nahaufnahmen gelegentlich auch einmal scharf ablichten zu können. 

Ich hoffe, dass diese Anregung nicht als Kritik verstanden wird. 

Tom


----------



## Chat Chambers (30. Mai 2009)

Zaskar 1997




Tequesta 1994




Arrowhead 2001 (????)


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Mai 2009)

GT Zaskar 93




GT Edge




GT RTS 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (31. Mai 2009)

Gute Idee!

GT Xizang 1997 (dreckig)





GT Zaskar, 1993





GT Bravado LE, 1993 (leicht dreckig)





Hoppla, wer bist Du denn?





Christian


----------



## gtbiker (31. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hoppla, wer bist Du denn?


Ich weiß es 
Gruß


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Mai 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich weiß es
> Gruß




Ich auch.. =)


----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2009)

Modell: Zaskar 1991

Tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (31. Mai 2009)

Eine prima Idee:



GT Xizang?!?


----------



## Diggler (1. Juni 2009)

98er zaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (1. Juni 2009)

WANTED!  Schön, dass genau dieses Bild hier auftaucht. War es nicht vor Ewigkeiten bei e ba y . c om?

Da kommt mir doch glatt eine geniale Idee! Ich wäge zwar gerade noch ein wenig ab, ob ich meinem Xizang das Badge tatsächlich operativ entfernen soll,... Ach egal, ich mache das jetzt einfach mal hier live und in Farbe!

Entschuldigt die Unschärfe, aber ich halte die Flex gerade in der linken und die Kamera in der rechten Hand. 






Ich setze gerade zum ersten Schnitt an, vernehme aber plötzlich ein lautes Rufen. Mist, es ist der rechte (politisch, nicht örtlich) Nachbar mit der schönen Jeans Hotpants und dem weißen Unterhemd, der dort hinter der akurat geschnittenen Hecke krakeelt. Und auch die linke (örtlich, nicht politisch) Nachbarin mit ihrem geblümten Bademantel und den hübschen Lockenwicklern in ihrer lila- grauen Haarpracht scheint deutliche Vorbehalte zu haben. Zumindest schwingt sie ihren Straßenbesen wie eine Hieb- und Stichwaffe. - Hoppla wer bist du denn? Jetzt bekommt das äußerst autöritär wirkende Duo noch Verstärkung von gegenüber (örtlich, unpolitisch?). - Mensch, ihr seid ja lauter als jede Flex!
Ich gebe jetzt einfach nach, schalte das Unmut verursachende Gerät aus und die eingeforderte Ruhe legt sich über den mit Morgentau benetzen Zierrasen. - Ach, wie schön!
Ich gebe ja zu, dass meine Aktion etwas überhastet war. Schließlich haben wir ja heute Pfingsten, wir feiern also den Geburtstag der Kirche. - Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mein Geschenk noch einpacken muss. - Ja, ich bin sogar auf dem Postweg eingeladen worden! - Psst, die Kirche bekommt von mir übrigens ein großes Paket mit roter Schleife und folgendem Inhalt: Toleranz! 

So, hier höre ich auch schon auf, schließlich möchte ich den Thread- Ersteller nicht verärgern. Vier verärgerte Personen vor dem Mittagessen wären definitiv zu viel. 

Tom  (der sich jetzt wieder sinnvolleren Dingen zuwenden wird!)

*Danke für eure Toleranz!*


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> WANTED!  Schön, dass genau dieses Bild hier auftaucht. War es nicht vor Ewigkeiten bei e ba y . c om?



Die Titanbadges gab es vor Urzeiten mal bei ebay.de. Verkäufer war ein altbekannter GT-"Opa" mit langen grauen Haaren usw...


----------



## tomasius (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe da eine Vermutung, möchte sie aber an dieser Stelle nicht öffentlich äußern. 
Nur soviel, ist dieser Opa bei den letzten beiden GT Treffen anwesend gewesen?
Graue Haare habe hier doch einige Leute, oder? - Und ja, auch ich bekenne mich zum Nachfärben. Unser Ex- Kanzler und sein Frisör Udo Walz nahmen mir seinerzeit alle Vorbehalte. 

Tom 

Und jetzt ist Schluss!  Any more bages?


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Any more bages?


 


upsss.... muss ich mir gedanken darüber machen, das unerwartet fahrräder auftauchen! bike-alzheimer oder zuviele räder......

zaskar 1994


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Juni 2009)

Continuum


----------



## kingmoe (4. Juni 2009)

1991er Talera in der Lackierung "Granite"


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juni 2009)

psyclone team scream.....


----------



## Kruko (4. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> psyclone team scream.....



Mach das mal sauber


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juni 2009)

man ey ditt is dreck von mike king ditt wischt man nich weg..







iss ja jut wird noch gereinigt das schöne stück..


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> ZASKAR CARBON PRO 2008



 ist das da ein riss???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (5. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ist das da ein riss???



JA   und diese Lackqualität findet  sich auch an anderen Stellen wieder: Ausfallenden, Sitzrohrabschluss (unter Stützenklemmung) Bremssattelaufnahme...also alle engen Rundungen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es die Klarlackschicht, an manchen Stellen auch der Farblack. 

Wenn ich näher an die oben angesprochene Stelle gehe, sehe ich das die CFK-Struktur intakt ist..also "nur" der Lack gerissen ist...der Rahmen ist sehr komfortabel..arbeit also bestimmt gut...Was meint Ihr: Sollte ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen oder ist es "nur" der Lack?


----------



## xizangle (7. Juni 2009)

http://


----------



## Radlerin (7. Juni 2009)

Nachdem David vorhin hiervon erzählte, musste ich doch gleich mal ins GT-Forum schauen. Wirklich witzige Idee, denke ich mir, schnappe die Kamera und laufe in den Keller. Quasi schwanzwedelnd, aber mit fragenden Blicken werde ich begrüßt. "Was will die denn schon wieder" scheinen mich die 7 Zwerge fragen zu wollen. Tja... Ich schnappe mir also das GT und rücke es ins richtige Licht. Ein giftiger Blick... "Na huch, was hat es denn wohl", frage ich mich. Egal, Licht war gut, ich fummele dem GT noch ein paar Staubflöckchen vom Hintern und beginne, an der Kamera rumzuspielen. "Was soll'n das werden", zickt mich Tequi an. Ich erzähle ihm also die Kurzfassung von diesem Thread und widme mich dann wieder den Kameraeinstellungen. "Aaach jaaa???", werde ich wieder von der Seite angemacht. Augenrollend wende ich meinen Blick von der Kamera ab und Tequi zu. "Ich kann hier zugucken, wie alle lustig rumrollen, darf selbst doof auf'm Schrank rumstehen, muss mir am Po rumtatschen lassen und dann willst du ihn auch noch FOTOGRAFIEREN???" Ich stehe verblüfft da und suche nach Ausreden... "Ähm... naja... also... ich..." Jetzt brauch ich aber wirklich mal nen schlauen Spruch. "Also, ich verspreche hier und jetzt und vor den sechs anderen, dass ich dich ganz, ganz, gaaanz sicher nach meinem Urlaub aufbaue und mir mit dir dann im feinsten Sommerwetter - momentan macht das doch gar keinen Spaß, guck dir Kona, den Dreckspatz an - ganz viel fahre. VERSPROCHEN." Es schaut mich an. Durchdringender Blick... "Na gut, dann fotografiere mal mein' Po. Is'n schöner Po." Puhhh, ich atme auf und drücke schnell auf den Auflöser. Heute ist Gewitterstimmung, wer weiß, wie schnell sich die Meinung wieder ändert. Aber Recht hat Tequi, es hat nen wirklich schönen Po... 





[\Erzählmodus AUS]

Sorry, manchmal muss ich mich einfach mitteilen...


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juni 2009)

Altes Timberline


----------



## kingmoe (16. November 2009)

1992 Karakoram "Tequilla Sunrise"


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Dezember 2009)

update: GT Zaskar LE, 1997


----------



## divergent! (16. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auch ein paar.

rts:





lts ( hat kein richtiges aber egal ):





backwoods:





und talera:





das vom talera ist mein persönlicher favorit


----------



## tomasius (27. Dezember 2009)

GT Avalanche 1997







Tom


----------



## tomasius (10. Juni 2011)

GT Backwoods 1986

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskarflyer (6. Juli 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ist das da ein riss???





maatik schrieb:


> ZASKAR CARBON PRO 2008


Off topic: Hmm, wenn das ein Riss im Lack ist, sollte man darüber nicht nachdenken, woher der kommt? Auch wenn es nur nach der Lackoberfläche aussehen sollte, kann man dann einen Schaden der Struktur ausschliessen? 
Lackabplatzer deuten meistens auf Spannungen im Material hin, wenn eine Beschädigung von außen auszuschließen ist. Zumal Carbon im Allgemeinen von innen reißt...Ich würde mal einen Spezialisten kontaktiern, da sich Carbonfasern und Wasser auch nicht mögen, weswegen ist die Geschichte ja auch lackiert ist. Nicht, dass Du mit der Sattelstütze irgendwann auf dem Hinterrad sitzt...


----------



## admiralsts (9. Juli 2011)

1991er Karakoram


----------



## Bullfighter (21. April 2012)

Hier war ja schon lange nichts mehr los.
Deshalb hier mal das GT Badge vom 2012er Karakoram 1.0




Aber was ist mit dem Badge vom neuen Zaskar 9r los?
Total clean


----------



## lyteka (23. April 2012)

Xizang 29er


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. Mai 2012)

a few


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. Mai 2012)

GT Zaskar LE '98


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2012)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder nach langer Zeit zurück!

Hier mein Avalanche 2007. Bekannt auch unter "Oscar"


----------



## epic2006 (3. Juli 2012)

´93er Psyclone Team:









Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## ceo (4. Juni 2016)

ich reaktiviere diesen thread mal mit zwei zaskars, meinem '93er und dem royalen '96er le


----------

